# Sound Files from D2 R2D2 Edition?



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm trying to find a ZIP of the sound files from the Droid 2, R2D2 Edition. The links I've been able to find went to megaupload or affliates & are no longer valid.


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh man, I used to have this but I think I've deleted it. It was a CWM update.zip, but quit working for me when I switched to GB. I'll look around tonight and see if I can find it.


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

If you could, that would be great. Grazie!


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, no luck finding it.


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

Are you asking for this ? http://www.droidxfor...-many-more.html
Hope this will help.

L.E. Also found this http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/4178-starwars-r2d2-bootanimation-and-sounds-pack/


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the 1st link - it's not quite what I'm looking for, but useful.

I'm looking for a ZIP of all the ringtones & notification sounds from the R2D2 Droid 2.

The 2nd link probably would do it, but the Mediafire link it takes me to is dead.



bebilakner said:


> Are you asking for this ? http://www.droidxfor...-many-more.html
> Hope this will help.
> 
> L.E. Also found this http://www.mydroidwo...nd-sounds-pack/


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to bump this - all links to the Droid 2, R2D2 Edition sounds zip files I've found seem to be dead. Can one of you who own the phone upload them, please?


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

How do you install a zip file with ringtones?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

If you can tell me where they are found in the file system, I can probably pull them out of the SBF. On linux it is pretty easy to mount the images from the SBF and pull files out, if I know which image to look for them in.


----------



## Groucho (Jul 23, 2012)

It didn't even occur to me to try to grab the R2-D2 content, but I saw this thread and found a challenge. Done! Here's how I did it under Windows. Method should be similar for other OSs.

Download the full SBF from here: (I grabbed 2.3.4, the latest version)
http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php
Extract the archive with your tool of choice
Extracting the SBF itself was a bit tricky; there seems to be little information. I ended up using "MotoAndroidDepacker" (Google it; it's on some file-sharing site). I did "Open from file" then "Split to folder", and despite an error message, it left a folder full of smg files.
Download ext2read:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
Open the SMG files with that.
CG66.smg had some Star Wars-related .apk files in the symlink folder.
CG39.smg has the media files. The "media" folder has the audio, video, and bootanimation file. In there is everything!


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Good info. I have a dual boot with Ubuntu, and I don't like to add too much extra software and drivers to my Windows machine, so I have done the same basic thing in Ubuntu, mounting the image as a drive.
So either OP could follow the same steps, or you could upload a zip of the files to somewhere like mediafire.


----------



## trespasser (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, can anyone rip out all the sounds / animations / etc, zip them up, and toss them up for DL? I would LOVE to have these!


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

trespasser said:


> Yeah, can anyone rip out all the sounds / animations / etc, zip them up, and toss them up for DL? I would LOVE to have these!


 I have them uploading, and will add the link when they finish.
They are
http://www.mediafire.com/?r35uj0y51qq8t1w
for the media
and
http://www.mediafire.com/?u2kk1d650u70ci8
for the APK files


----------



## trespasser (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks beh! <3


----------

